# tips for ecstasy use



## 8deez8 (Apr 2, 2009)

Without going into pharmacology, I would like to recommend some things I have seen success with. 

This is a list of things to ensure you have the most possible fun while doing minimal (if all tips are followed, marginal to none) damage to your brain, while taking ecstasy over an extended period of time.

1. don't dose more than 1 time every 2 (optimally 4) weeks

2. know your source and all that shit. If you can, only use pills you see and approve of on ecstasydata.org

3. Take a shit load of anti oxidants. These can be expensive but I would never skimp on them. The most important being Alpha Lipoic Acid before and after you does. Make sure not to overdose on K (potassium) in things like orange juice. Blueberries, walnuts, dark chocolate, cranberries, these are all great to eat the day after.

4. A. Instead of taking more x, make sure you supplement with 100mg 5-htp with each dose. do not exceed 100 mg within 2.5 hours of taking tho. 
B. 5 htp can also help the next morning, but be careful if you take (or plan on taking) anti depressants. never take an anti-depressant with excess 5-htp, it will cause uncomfortable serotonin syndrome. anti depressants will also "dull" your roll, so have them out of your system before hand, and wait atleast 12 hrs for the 5htp to get out before taking them



5. AS GREAT AS IT FEELS, minimize your exposure to excessive heat, especially your head, and don't forget to piss. seriously...


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 2, 2009)

6. get atleast a marquis test, the more tests the better though. They have the robadope, mecke,simons, mandelin, etc.


----------



## Skibaba (Apr 2, 2009)

Drink water. Lots and lots of water.


----------



## shepj (Apr 2, 2009)

Skibaba said:


> Drink water. Lots and lots of water.


Only drink enough water that is necessary to keep your body hydrated. Drinking water continuously can lead to hyponatremia, also known as water poisoning (which is essentially lowering your body's electrolytes). 

here is an excerpt from erowid:

"The dangers of drinking water obsessively while high are real. If you're drinking a lot of water, in any context, mixing in some salty snacks or drinking sport drinks will keep your salt and electrolyte levels healthier and can prevent hyponatremia. People on E very often do not want to eat anything, so salty snacks tend to be a ineffective option. While some people find these sugary/salty drinks are unappealing, others find that they quench the thirst better than water...and they can definitely help prevent both hyperthermia and hyponatremia".

sry for the long post guys.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, "lots and lotss" of water really isnt neccesary. Over the course of 8 hours dancing in a crowded hot ass club, I drink maybe 2-3 bottles of water.


----------



## 8deez8 (Apr 2, 2009)

seriously tho alpha lipoic acid and 5-htp are two things a roller should never ever go without. anti-oxidant complex is a plus. 

For those who haven't used 5-htp, or think this is all conjecture or bullshit, 5-htp is the last precursor on the chemical rx line to make serotonin. with moderate mdma (and to a lesser extent mda) still in your system you can feel a 5-htp hit your bloodstream within 10 minutes, trust me that shits fire you will never roll without them again.


----------



## hurris (Apr 3, 2009)

you don't really need to spread your doses out every two weeks. that's just recommended for the best effects. with potentiation, even if you dosed less than a week ago, you can still roll hard.

check your pills with www.pillreports.com


----------



## shepj (Apr 3, 2009)

hurris said:


> you don't really need to spread your doses out every two weeks. that's just recommended for the best effects. with potentiation, even if you dosed less than a week ago, you can still roll hard.
> 
> check your pills with www.pillreports.com


yeah you don't need to spread your doses apart if you want Ecstasy to stop working for you after 5 times..


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 3, 2009)

spacing out your doses is definitely a good idea if you dont want to completely screw up your brain. IT takes a few weeks for your brain to "recover" from ecstasy, so if you dont wait, its like you are compounding the damage to your brain.


----------



## shepj (Apr 3, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> spacing out your doses is definitely a good idea if you dont want to completely screw up your brain. IT takes a few weeks for your brain to "recover" from ecstasy, so if you dont wait, its like you are compounding the damage to your brain.


good point hom36rown, I didn't even think of the neurotoxic standpoint. +rep


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 3, 2009)

shepj said:


> good point hom36rown, I didn't even think of the neurotoxic standpoint. +rep


I use to do ecsasy a couple times a week in high school, and you can really start to notice the memory loss and lack of attention span, not to mention the irritabilty and depression or lack of feeling altogether. You know you are doing to much ecstasy when sober sex just isnt that much fun anymore lol.


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29652


----------



## budjunkie (Apr 3, 2009)

when i used to go peaking(rolling) i always drank heaps of water and 1 or 2 packs of chewing gum coz if i didnt my teeth would feel like shit from grinding them so much


----------



## 8deez8 (Apr 3, 2009)

well i hope someone will try ALA and 5-htp and report back...helps a bunch for homegrowns sitch... the chronic roller


----------



## Tizzle312 (Apr 4, 2009)

8deez8 said:


> *2. know your source and all that shit. If you can, only use pills you see and approve of on ecstasydata.org*


those pills on ecstasy.org may not be the same pills you have even if they look like them they can contain completely different chemicals but that doesnt even matter because people overdose on e when they take waay to many pills, it is extremely rare that a person dies of off just one or 2 pills and thats not even because of the dose its because they can have an allergic reaction to whatever is in it.

it has nothing to do with trusting your source/dealer or anything like that 
its just there are some really powerful bombers and there's weak ones thats all there is to it


----------



## moose88 (Apr 4, 2009)

tgrue that my firsttime"rolling"i bout a ten sac and they were mixed cloor spotty red and green well i took two within an 1h30m was feeling little buzz then i took a green one and about 20 mins later started to roll so fucking hard and then i hit nitrous etc....... woke up puke and started tripping my nuts off for probly close to 6-7 hours loocked up on my bed i will never do that shit ever again ill stick to molly(pure mdma) much cleaner notthat fucked up feeling just the euphoria and you only need a bump i highly recomend some shroom choclates with molly!


----------



## 8deez8 (Apr 4, 2009)

Tizzle312 said:


> those pills on ecstasy.org may not be the same pills you have even if they look like them they can contain completely different chemicals but that doesnt even matter because people overdose on e when they take waay to many pills, it is extremely rare that a person dies of off just one or 2 pills and thats not even because of the dose its because they can have an allergic reaction to whatever is in it.
> 
> it has nothing to do with trusting your source/dealer or anything like that
> its just there are some really powerful bombers and there's weak ones thats all there is to it


No offense but I think it is naive to say all pills are equally clean just vary in amount of x, i agree with this guy you can weigh out 100mg of molly and roll nuts and know that you got pretty pure but just bc it was a "triple stack" instead of a "double stack" doesn't mean that it wasn't cut with ketamine, methamphetamine, canadian black market pill coagulant additives, etc.... (meth is the shittiest thing anyone could put in a pill w X IMO...)

Most beans weigh 1/4g or more, and most don't contain 100mg+ of mdma + mda...I'd say you're lucky if you get one with 150mg total product, leaving the last 40% to cut.

My favorite is when someone says "those pills were heroin-based" I just fuckin laugh no one cuts mdma pills ($100/g pure mdma) with heroin ($600+/g) doesn't add up consequently it never happens


----------



## Tizzle312 (Apr 4, 2009)

8deez8 said:


> No offense but I think it is naive to say all pills are equally clean just vary in amount of x, i agree with this guy you can weigh out 100mg of molly and roll nuts and know that you got pretty pure but just bc it was a "triple stack" instead of a "double stack" doesn't mean that it wasn't cut with ketamine, methamphetamine, canadian black market pill coagulant additives, etc.... (meth is the shittiest thing anyone could put in a pill w X IMO...)
> 
> Most beans weigh 1/4g or more, and most don't contain 100mg+ of mdma + mda...I'd say you're lucky if you get one with 150mg total product, leaving the last 40% to cut.
> 
> My favorite is when someone says "those pills were heroin-based" I just fuckin laugh no one cuts mdma pills ($100/g pure mdma) with heroin ($600+/g) doesn't add up consequently it never happens


i never said pills are equally clean.
and theres no such thing as a triple stack or double stack. Size means nothing


----------



## shepj (Apr 4, 2009)

uh.. Since when is heroin $600 a gram? Because it runs about $125 in my area, which makes it much cheaper than mdma.. as you can't buy pure mdma where I live.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 4, 2009)

I hate it when people say heroin based pills too. I want to smack them  a gram of heroin is like 100 bucks here.


----------



## 8deez8 (Apr 4, 2009)

Tizzle I know those terms are meaningless I think you missed my ->. you should make yours. I have a friend addicted to ex and he has his own stamp press, so he can give you whatever the fuck he wants and does. He combines mdma pills with mda pills and then is able to stretch them out to make a saleable product... and gits get trashier pills that look identical.
I've used ecstasydata.org and others with success and failure. I test pills on atleast 3 gits before I eat one anyway, so I know what I'm eating at all times.

I can get 1g of pure molly for $100 every now and again, and i know its pure bc i weigh out .12 on my 1/100 g scale and leave this world. I question the purity of 125/g heroin like i question ben bernanke's integrity, sorry pure heroin is way more expensive than pure mdma i was just making a point with that anyway. Point being people are stupid and most don't want to listen when you tell them to take ALA or 5-htp.


----------

